# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Carpet pythons

## Tigerhawk

I'm thinking of getting a carpet python. I would like some advice on setup as well as what the average price of carpet python are. Thanks for your help everyone.

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

I keep mine in ve175 tubs. I like how they have some height since carpets are semi arboreal

----------


## bigt0006

My baby carpets is kept in a 16qt sterilite container with minimal stuff. I have him on eco earth with a water bowl and a small branch he can perch on if need be.
Price will vary with locality and morph you can get most for around $100-$150.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Raven01

Carpets go anywhere from very cheap (I've found some @ $75) to a couple thousand at least.
Since there are several subspecies you need to consider what size you want, just how arboreal and if any particular colour or pattern appeals to you.
These will be the deciding factors in what set-up you need and what you can expect to spend.

I only have a noraml/rescue Irian Jaya @ about 6 feet and a juvenile normal het granite Irian Jaya so far for Carpets but, I know some users here have some really nice morphs if you browse the Morelia threads.

----------


## Tigerhawk

Where can I find the ve175 tubs?

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

> Where can I find the ve175 tubs?


I bought mine at Walmart a few years ago. They are for storing Xmas trees so are somewhat hard to come by. I feel they fit adults nicely

----------


## vangarret2000

For an adult you should have at least a 4x2 tank. I personally feel  little bigger would be better but 4x2 feet works. 

If you get a jungle carpet I would recommend a tank with some height as they like to climb. 

If you get a coastal height isn't as important. They climb some when young but when adults they pretty much stick to the ground. 

I haven't owned an IJ so I can't say if height is important with them. 

They have become pretty affordable nowadays. Usually $75-$150 when hatchlings and $150-$300 as adults but usually less then $250.

----------


## Tigerhawk

Thanks I saw those tubs right after the holidays. I will pick up several this year when they become available. How hard are carpet pythons to breed?

----------


## Tigerhawk

Also how fast do they grow? Thanks again everyone.

----------


## Wes

Carpet pythons are slow growers. I've read of females not laying a clutch until they were 4 years old. Growth rate also has a lot to do with locality too. A Coastal could be 3.5ft - 4ft at a year old where a IJ might barely be 3ft by 2 years old for example. 

If you are really considering breeding Carpets then I would recommend this book.
http://inlandreptile.com/book%20sales.html

Good luck with your search. Carpets are amazing animals.  :Good Job:

----------

_Raven01_ (04-19-2014)

----------


## Raven01

> Carpet pythons are slow growers. I've read of females not laying a clutch until they were 4 years old. Growth rate also has a lot to do with locality too. A Coastal could be 3.5ft - 4ft at a year old where a IJ might barely be 3ft by 2 years old for example. 
> 
> If you are really considering breeding Carpets then I would recommend this book.
> http://inlandreptile.com/book%20sales.html
> 
> Good luck with your search. Carpets are amazing animals.


^^^  This guy and 3skulls were 2 that jumped to mind in whose Carpets to look at to help you make your selection.

----------

_Wes_ (04-19-2014)

----------


## Tigerhawk

Thanks for the recommendation of the book.

----------

_Wes_ (04-19-2014)

----------


## creatism

On the subject of how fast they grow? Here's a pic to illustrate the difference in growth rates depending on feeding and temps! These two are clutch mates!

As far as pricing and size etc, I deal primarily with coastals (Morelia spilota mcdowelli) and they are prolly the biggest spilota you can get in the states. My males stay around 1000-1200 grams and 4/5 ft long (primarily due to how I feed them) females can and will get big 8ft or so, and 4-5kilos (1-2lbs, I also keep bps and have gotten used to the metric system). Pricing for just regular run of mill carpets 75-150 is about right, really nice jungles will be about 3x that amount. Yrlings and adults depends!
On breeding. They are about the simplest pythons to breed, you can, and I have, bred them on accident! Males are mature at about 18-24 months, females can be bred at 2.5 yrs but usually take that extra yr and go at 3.5! 
Second getting the book, and highly recommend carpets in general!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Wes_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## Tigerhawk

What do you all know about Bredli carpet pythons?

----------


## creatism

> What do you all know about Bredli carpet pythons?


 They are awesome!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vangarret2000

> What do you all know about Bredli carpet pythons?


That's a pretty broad question. Generally if you have interest in an animal you research it yourself and when you have specific questions you use a forum like this. They aren't usually used to get all the info you can on an animal. That's more of a google type thing.

----------


## Tigerhawk

Dude it's not that serious. Really.

----------


## jackal_727

> That's a pretty broad question. Generally if you have interest in an animal you research it yourself and when you have specific questions you use a forum like this. They aren't usually used to get all the info you can on an animal. That's more of a google type thing.


It's a public forum designed to ask questions and talk to other people in the hobby. If someone wants to ask a broad question that's fine. Those of us who are OK with answering a lot of questions will do so. Someone such as yourself simply doesn't need to respond. That being said hopefully someone will have a positive response to the Op's question.

----------


## bigt0006

Bredli or central carpet pythons i believe are the second largest locality of carpet pythons. From what ive read they like it dry they are also considered more arboreal then say a coastal carpet which is what i have

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tigerhawk

Thanks everyone for your kind responses. True it was a open question that I was asking. However I was only asking a general question eg how do you like yours, experience with temperament etc . The things you don't get from a book. In other words just a general conversation. By the way I really like the pictures you all have posted. Thank you all with something positive to say. :Smile:

----------


## creatism

> Thanks everyone for your kind responses. True it was a open question that I was asking. However I was only asking a general question eg how do you like yours, experience with temperament etc . The things you don't get from a book.


Mine is awesome, seems to prefer mice at this size (approximately nickel diameter maybe quarter,) from what nick said (nick mutton he's the one I got her from) they prefer mice up to certain point and just switch! Temperament is awesome, I'm totally used to hatchlings and sub adult carpets launching themselves at me, this little one is easy easy going! Never ever tried to bite or make an attempt to! As far as care goes I set mine up exactly like my carpets, I do keep mine at the bottom of my rack so instead of 92-93 hot spot and 82ish cool spot, they get 88-90 78-80. Also if you monitor humidity keep them dryer, in other words no cypress, nothing like that. 
Bredlis are from a desert that has extreme temp swings, 65-100 during the SUMMER (I've been monitoring Alice springs aus via weather app on my phone, gotta love technology!) and winter is 75-80, and nightTime in the 40s sometimes colder. These guy are stupid bullet proof. not my favorite of the Morelia clan but it's up there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerhawk

Thanks for your response.

----------

